# Who has a 60p planted and what do you light it with?



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Looking for ideas and input. Pictures are always great too... a 20G tall also counts. 24x12x14 - 24x12x16.


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

I have a 65G - heavily planted - using Marineland Double Bright LED - have to trim plants quite regularly


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Pdoutaz, Good info. 

I'm looking for examples, particularly smaller tanks as per the dimensions above.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a single 24" Hagen GLO for sale that grew plants well in a 24" X 12" X 12" tank (here's a link to that thread).

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank...tank-seiryu-stones-new-pics-02-18-13-a-19989/

If you want high light, a dual 24" Hagen GLO would be optimal.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in a process of setting up a 60h with Solar II...Will try to take some picture soon


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

I've got a 60P with a Current Satellite LED+. I really like it and it seems to be working OK for low to medium light plants...
You can see pics of it in my tank journal


----------



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Bien Lim said:


> I'm in a process of setting up a 60h with Solar II...Will try to take some picture soon


Looking forward to see this. Will be a great set up.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

currietom said:


> Looking forward to see this. Will be a great set up.


Thank you, I hope so!  still thinking about if I should do just a iwagumi set up or use wood with it.


----------

